# How are you growing C.bullosa?



## wabisabi

Taking a census to see how people are successfully growing their C.bullosa. Emersed or submersed? Also any parameters you are willing to share.

I currently have an emersed plant potted in AS that is struggling. Has about 3 tiny little leaves after the adult plant melted. No roots have grown since I received the plant maybe a month and a half ago. I'm starting to worry I'm gonna lose this one. :sad:

From what i've recently read, this is a very slow growing plant, so maybe things aren't as bad as they seem since I did get the new leaves (although very tiny).

Please share your experience with this beautiful crypt.


----------



## ferchu22

Hi wabisabi,
unfortunatelly I didn't get this plant yet, but here is some info from the forum:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/58095-crypt-bullosa.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/50635-cryptocoryne-bullosa-giant.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/33824-emmerse-c-bullosa.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/13593-growing-cryptocoryne-bullosa.html

Regards,


----------



## Kai Witte

Are the 3 new leaves getting bigger or smaller?


----------



## looking4roselines

I have mine grown submerged in a 4.5" clay pot - in the upper left corner. I am using ada malay/amazonia mix for the substrate and the water is on the softer side. The plant was slow growing but it didn't do too bad for me under these conditions. I only dose fert into the water column at my convenience (maybe once or twice a week) and it sent about one leaf a month.


----------



## wabisabi

Kai Witte said:


> Are the 3 new leaves getting bigger or smaller?


I suppose they are getting bigger, it's hard to tell really. I think looking at this plant everyday is a bad thing. It's hard to notice any changes.

Here are some pics of it. I noticed that there are some roots developing right under the leaf nodes. Would you suggest laying the rhizome on top of the substrate and pinning it down? I've read others do that. I recently uprooted the rhizome and there was no root growth below the surface of the substrate.


----------



## wabisabi

looking4roselines said:


> I have mine grown submerged in a 4.5" clay pot - in the upper left corner. I am using ada malay/amazonia mix for the substrate and the water is on the softer side. The plant was slow growing but it didn't do too bad for me under these conditions. I only dose fert into the water column at my convenience (maybe once or twice a week) and it sent about one leaf a month.


Awesome plants as usual I see!

I'm still debating if I should grow it submersed or wait it out emersed. Would be a shame to lose this bullosa since it's my only one! ray:


----------



## Vadim S

Hi, 
I grow bullosa emersed and submersed.
In the aquarium is growing better and a little faster.


----------



## DogFish.02

Maybe it's your growing media/fert program? These are heavy root feeders.

I use a garden soil/ cheap topsoil/HOT compost 2 1/2-3" deep with a sand cap. My Cyprts do well my Downoi is growing fast. I have average light...well maybe poor light really. Two 4; shoplights with 10 year old tubes, (used about 100hrs...than sat for 9 1/2 years) I keep a tight seal on the tanks for humidity.


----------



## Kai Witte

> I use a garden soil/ cheap topsoil/HOT compost 2 1/2-3" deep with a sand cap. My Cyprts do well my Downoi is growing fast.


Well, not all crypts are born equal - you can't apply culture experiences for members of the C. beckettii species group to every other crypt and expect them to thrive. C. bullosa is certainly a different beast: While we may have been too anxious with this species in the past, it certainly should be treated with respect. Even more so as all commercially available bullosa are collected from nature - AFAIK only runners distributed by the ECS are from propagated stock.


----------



## Kai Witte

Hello Vadim,



> I grow bullosa emersed and submersed.
> In the aquarium is growing better and a little faster.


Sounds good - any pics?

Here's a snapshot of emersed bullosa from Niels Jacobsen's greenhouse (pic courtesy of Alfred Waser); his submersed plants are indeed larger.


----------



## wabisabi

That pic is just plain awesome! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## manini

Wow! Hope one day I will be able to grow my crypt like Neil!


----------



## Kai Witte

> I suppose they are getting bigger, it's hard to tell really. I think looking at this plant everyday is a bad thing. It's hard to notice any changes.


I know how you feel...

The good news is that the plant is alive with leaves and roots developing and not rotting. Real progress should be more noticeable though.



> I noticed that there are some roots developing right under the leaf nodes. Would you suggest laying the rhizome on top of the substrate and pinning it down? I've read others do that. I recently uprooted the rhizome and there was no root growth below the surface of the substrate.


I never bury the rhizome of new arrivals - that's begging for problems. Also, newly developing roots should be able to easily enter the substrate: this distance makes it unnecessarily difficult for the plant.

Have a look at my reviving shipped crypts thread again!

I'd suggest to put the rhizome on top of the substrate (horizontally) and keep it hardly covered with DI water.


----------



## DogFish2.0

Kai Witte said:


> Well, not all crypts are born equal - you can't apply culture experiences for members of the C. beckettii species group to every other crypt and expect them to thrive. C. bullosa is certainly a different beast....


What a friendly way to start with a new forum member!!! The love is overwelling!!!

So, you can't treat C. Bullosa like C. Brekettii huh?

I'll offer you a challenge then. Send me one healthy, young rooted C. Bullosa. I'll put it in my emesered tank EXACLTLY like I treat my other Cypts & my Downoi. Give me 90 days if it's NOT a full healthly adult plant I'll donate $50 the charity of your choice.

If it is a healthly adult plant, you will post 1000Xs I will not be rude & snippy to new forum members.

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## wabisabi

Kai,

Thank you for the advice. I really appreciate it! I will try that.


----------



## wabisabi

DogFish2.0 said:


> What a friendly way to start with a new forum member!!! The love is overwelling!!!
> 
> So, you can't treat C. Bullosa like C. Brekettii huh?
> 
> I'll offer you a challenge then. Send me one healthy, young rooted C. Bullosa. I'll put it in my emesered tank EXACLTLY like I treat my other Cypts & my Downoi. Give me 90 days if it's NOT a full healthly adult plant I'll donate $50 the charity of your choice.
> 
> If it is a healthly adult plant, you will post 1000Xs I will not be rude & snippy to new forum members.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!


Hello Dog,

Welcome to the forum!

I really don't think Kai meant any anomosity in his reply. I believe he is concerned about the possibility of passing on 'misinformation' on this forum. He has much more experience with C.bullosa than many others here on the forum. Although his methods may not be the only way to grow C.bullosa, it's a good starting point for others that may have never grown this crypt before since his methods have shown to be successful. Im sure he is even more concerned because like he already mentioned, most specimens of C.bullosa are collected from the wild and replacing a dead plant might prove difficult, especially since much of the crypt habitat is being destroyed.

That being said, please refrain from turning this thread into a grudge match. I really would like this thread to stay on topic and be helpful for anybody growing this beautiful crypt.


----------



## chad320

I have had some great success growing some of the limestone species in a mix of 1/3 sand, 1/3 peat, and 1/3 of a clay that I have found to benefit these crypts well. I would love to either trade other rare crypts for a shot at the bullosa or donate some of this clay to try it on this species in particular. Its has proved worthy on this mix with Keei and Ideii both thus far with both crypts wrapping roots around the piece of clay in 6 months time. L4R, you are at least in the country, do you have one to experiment on? Or maybe the clay with Malay, as I have not yet tried this combination?


----------



## DogFish2.0

wabisabi said:


> Hello Dog,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I really don't think Kai meant any anomosity in his reply.
> 
> That being said, please refrain from turning this thread into a grudge match. I really would like this thread to stay on topic and be helpful for anybody growing this beautiful crypt.


Thank you wabisabi for the welcome.

My apologies for the slight derailment. Any further comments will be reserved for PMs should Kai care to communicate. However, the offer stands, if accepted I'll document on a journal thread.

I'm sure my 2nd day here will be more pleasant.


----------



## Vadim S

my emersed bullosa Julau


----------



## wabisabi

What a beauty! Good job. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## manini

Here is my bullosa....doing ok but not even close to everyone else's. The leaf on the right is my newest leaf.


----------



## wabisabi

Very nice! Is that AS powder type? Looks like you're on your way to an awesome looking plant. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## manini

wabisabi said:


> Very nice! Is that AS powder type? Looks like you're on your way to an awesome looking plant. Thanks for sharing!


Yup, AS powder on the top, AS Normal on the bottom. Both soils are new.


----------



## looking4roselines

manini said:


> Yup, AS powder on the top, AS Normal on the bottom. Both soils are new.


Did you experience any melting from the new soil>?


----------



## manini

looking4roselines said:


> Did you experience any melting from the new soil>?


Fortunately I haven't had a real bad experience with new soil being used. I am thinking because these are submerged specimens and I keep them in 95% humidity. Not too sure but I am guessing that if I used the new soil in a submerged tank set up, I could see them melting. I've always had a fear of using new soil due to melting, but if I do not have any used soil available, I just hope the new soil do not kill them.....and......so far so good. (knocking on wood)


----------



## Unicorrs

I've read in some forums that C bullosa is collected in pH of 5.5 to 6.5 with sandy substrate.
It prefers slight limestone/dolomite addition. C bullosa is considered harder to grow emersed.


----------



## HeyPK

wabisabi, If your bullosa plant hasn't gotten any better, try this. It has worked very well for me with all my emersed crypts when they start to go downhill (beckettii, cordata, crispatula-flaccidifolia, longicauda, and minima). I don't have bullosa, but it might work for that one too.

Soak dead tree leaves in water for about two weeks. Put your plant in its pot in an aquarium or any kind of container that lets light in and can be covered to keep the humidity high and fill with water until there is about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of water over the substrate surface of the pot. If the plant is not rooted weigh the rhizome down on the surface with a pebble. Rinse the tree leaves, break them up or cut them up with a knife and put them in the water. You want a lot of these soaked leaves in the water, but don't add a huge bunch all at once. I don't think it matters what kind of tree leaves you use, but I use oak leaves just because they are thicker and more substantial than many other leaves and should last a long time. When my crypts stop responding to nutrients and start to die back, adding the leaves perks them up quite quickly. I suspect the leaves have something to do with making iron more available, and they also may provide a steady source of CO2. Neil Jacobsen has an article about how he discovered that leaf mould (partially decayed leaves) improved the growth of his crypts tremendously. Jacobsen, 1992. He recommended beech leaf mould, and, because of that, everyone started using beech tree leaf mold. I don't think that it has to be beech leaves, probably any other dead, soaked and partially decayed leaves would do. The leaves have had a very beneficial effect on my longicauda and minima, and they have produced runners and many new plants.


----------



## wabisabi

Thank you HeyPK, I will definitely try that. I think I'll try with some Indian Almond leaves (Cattapa).

Also here is an update to my little C.bullosa. So I laid the rhizome on the substrate and now there are a few roots that have made it's way down into the AS. There is also one new leaf! Albeit a very tiny one. Here are some pics.


----------



## manualfocus

Sorry to derail, but does anyone have any bullosas they'd like to sell? I'd love to have a try at these beauties!


----------



## wabisabi

Try PM'ing Looking4roselines. He was selling some a while back.

Since you bumped my thread, I thought I'd share the progress of my C. bullosa. Looks like in about a month, it has put up one new leaf and a new one is coming out. Luckily the leaves are increasing in size and not decreasing. :supz:


----------



## wabisabi

By the way, if anyone would like to share pics of their C.bullosa, please feel free to post it up. I likey to looky at pictures. [smilie=u:


----------



## manualfocus

wabisabi said:


> Try PM'ing Looking4roselines. He was selling some a while back.
> 
> Since you bumped my thread, I thought I'd share the progress of my C. bullosa. Looks like in about a month, it has put up one new leaf and a new one is coming out. Luckily the leaves are increasing in size and not decreasing. :supz:


I've tried contacting him, but he said he's sold out and won't have more for a very very long time. Maybe you can split yours one day and sell it to me! :roll:


----------



## wabisabi

manualfocus said:


> I've tried contacting him, but he said he's sold out and won't have more for a very very long time. Maybe you can split yours one day and sell it to me! :roll:


At the rate this plant is growing, it will be a very, very long time!


----------



## DogFish2.0

Cryptocoryne Bullosa 'Sarakei'

_ Day of Potting_, 4" pot, MTS, Oak Leaf litter, sand w/ Sand Cap









4" under surface in 20L, 78 temp, plant & shrimp grow out tank, 20% weekly w/c 2X wk frets, daily excel, 2-4' shop lights w T-12 bulbs, 10-12 photo period.


----------



## manualfocus

Finally tracked down a Bullosa Pakan! Glad to finally join the club!


----------



## looking4roselines

You must be Tuan! Good luck with the crypt


----------



## manualfocus

looking4roselines said:


> You must be Tuan! Good luck with the crypt


----------



## manualfocus

Here's my bullosa pakan (crappy cell phone picture):


----------



## XMX

Here's a picture of my bullosa: 









I wish it would grow faster!


----------



## n00dl3

XMX said:


> Here's a picture of my bullosa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it would grow faster!


That is sexy!!!


----------



## n00dl3

Here is my C. Bullosa growing submerse. Just got my first new leaf after 1+ month.


----------



## Speaker73

Oh man oh man! Where can I get my filthy little paws on over of those?! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## manualfocus

XMX said:


> Here's a picture of my bullosa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it would grow faster!


How's yours so black? I wonder if it's because you're growing it emersed?


----------



## n00dl3

manualfocus said:


> How's yours so black? I wonder if it's because you're growing it emersed?


Yep!!! emersed will grow differently from submersed.


----------



## wabisabi

Thanks for sharing guys!

Nick's black bullosa is sick!

Well since it looks like I've inadvertently been updating the progress of my C.bullosa once a month, it appears another update is in order!

Glad to report it is still putting out new leaves, at about 1 leaf per month, maybe a little faster but not much.

Here she is.

















Been growing in pure AS in plain 'ol Hawaiian artesian well tap water, which I haven't changed since I started this thread back in October. I'm thinking about adding some root ferts, but I'm a little scared.


----------



## manualfocus

Looks nice, wabisabi! Mine melted but is coming back with two tiny leaves. I bought another one but I don't currently have a picture of it. I'm sure it'll melt soon enough, but hopefully it'll come back as well.


----------



## WeedCali

I think root ferts should help that plant out quite a bit.


----------



## manualfocus

So the Bullosa I originally posted melted and now looks like this:

















Added another one to the collection, however. This one's doing much better:


----------



## wabisabi

Looks good! There looks like a lot of healthy rhizome on the one that melted. And the leaves are coming back. Good job.


----------



## manualfocus

New leaf FTW! 









At this rate, it'll outgrow my Seiryu stone in the tank in no time!


----------



## n00dl3

My update... If you look very carefully at the left side of the plant, you'll see a small leaf. That is a baby C. Bullosa!


----------



## manualfocus

n00dl3 said:


> my update... If you look very carefully at the left side of the plant, you'll see a small leaf. That is a baby c. Bullosa![/img]


roi = 200%!!


----------



## wabisabi

n00dl3 said:


> My update... If you look very carefully at the left side of the plant, you'll see a small leaf. That is a baby C. Bullosa!


Congrats on the keiki!


----------



## wabisabi

Here's the monthly update for my C. bullosa. Got a new leaf coming up. Newer leaves are showing the signature bullation. Just added a tiny bit of root tab to the substrate today. We'll see if it makes a difference in growth. Previously was just spraying a very dilute liquid fert on the leaves and water whenever I would remember. This plant still has a lot of growing to do before it's a respectable size.


----------



## lbacha

Gus I have some bullosa, uenoi and keei coming in the next week or so and I was wondering what your experiences with new AS Amazonia are I don't have enough used to go around but I do have used Malaya and I can mix other items in if it helps to age it. I know the Amazonia 2 was an ammonia nightmare but I'm not sure about the new stuff. Let me know what your thoughts are I don't want to set these back just because I used the wrong substrate to start. I do know new Malaya is a no no but used is much better, lol. Lots of experience with that combo...

Len


----------



## wabisabi

Hi Len,

Ive had good results from using new AS Amazonia for emersed crypts. I was forced to use it because like you I didn't have a whole lot of used stuff laying around. Surprisingly the crypts haven't melted when transplanted into the new AS. If they have melted, I've attributed it to the plant being in a poor state to start with and probably would have melted regardless of what media it was transplanted into. Seems like crypt roots are very tolerant of different conditions, but their leaves are not. 

Now I can tell you never add new AS to an established submersed tank. It will definitely melt your crypts!


----------



## wabisabi

Decided to update the status of my C.bullosa. Plant is doing well with larger leaves coming in. Haven't touched the ferts or water since the last update.


----------



## ryantube

Is this plant huge now?


----------



## Chaoslord

Im growing 
Crypt bullosa Maradong 
Crypt bullosa Sarawak

The Maradong is my favorite. Highly colorful. It is recovering from being slowly moved over 3".


----------



## orchidnutz

Hi there everyone;
I know that this is an old thread but I thought I'd add my @ cents (OOPS, sorry, Canada doesn't make pennies anymore so ... my % cents.
I use individual pots for my Crypt collection. The substrate is the following mixture:
Substrate 
5 loam:3 peat:1cow manure:1 sheep manure:1ounce iron filings:Terra Cotta red
clay (I may add some worm casting depending on my worms)
Top Dressing 
ADA Amazonia (preferred), fine gravel or Rona washed sand (Home Depot sand is filthy)
Water Rain + RO (NEVER DISTILLED WATER!!!!) 
As to light, I am fairly low tech ... a double T 8 about 8 inches above the tank.
I am currently keeping _Crypt. bullosa_ Bario, Bintulu, Batang Saribas and one from an unidentified location.
The one thing that seems to cause the best growth rate is a heavy current in the water. By heavy I mean as submersible pump pounding right over the leaves
Another thing that seems to make a difference is that I keep the plants just slightly under the water. It means that you have to keep adding water periodically but it works very well.
Obviously, I am not saying that this is the only way ... just the way that works for me.
Jim Robinson
*PS. BTW I am looking for these locations of bullosa Maradong, Sibu, Sarikei, Sarawak and Pakan 'black form'. I am willing to pay full value for these plants*


----------



## denske

Any updates wabisabi? Loved seeing the progression pics, hope it's still doing well.
Bullosa is top of my list right now! I need it!!! Lol


----------



## saddletramp

Hopefully a photo of a pot of bullosa 'Pakan' will be attached. It seems happy and requires no extra effort. Than any other Crypt. It is growing next to pots of affinis, griffithii and others.


----------



## wabisabi

saddletramp said:


> Hopefully a photo of a pot of bullosa 'Pakan' will be attached. It seems happy and requires no extra effort. Than any other Crypt. It is growing next to pots of affinis, griffithii and others.


Looking good Bill!


----------



## wabisabi

Denske, this update is for you.

Looks like its been about 20 months since I last posted a pic. The leaves are bent because of the small container it has been growing in. I need to repot and find it a bigger container to house it in. Looks like there might be some thrips I need to take care of as well.








[/URL][/IMG]

It's funny to look back at where this plant started and where it is now. I was so sure I was going to lose it back then.


----------



## king kong

Very good! Looking at the pot are you growing submerged or emersed wabi ?


----------



## denske

Wow looks awesome bud! Thanks for the update, im obsessed with these guys. Lol if your looking to thin it out bud, im your man! Moneys burnin a hole in my pocket.
-Den


----------



## wabisabi

King Kong, it's growing emersed.


----------



## richy

wabisabi said:


> Try PM'ing Looking4roselines. He was selling some a while back.
> 
> Since you bumped my thread, I thought I'd share the progress of my C. bullosa. Looks like in about a month, it has put up one new leaf and a new one is coming out. Luckily the leaves are increasing in size and not decreasing. :supz:


Reviving an old thread, as I'm trying to save my C. bullosa as well. Would you recommend that this method of partial submersion to get new growth?

See my thread here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/110746-reviving-c-bullosa.html


----------



## saddletramp

All my bullosas thrive in straight lake Michigan tap water. pH is about 7.8 and high mineral ppm. they are simple enough. I tried acidic medium and water but they started to deteriorate. so, back in Lake Michigan.
Some locations are slower and touchier than others.
All are grown emersed.
Bill


----------



## richy

saddletramp said:


> All my bullosas thrive in straight lake Michigan tap water. pH is about 7.8 and high mineral ppm. they are simple enough. I tried acidic medium and water but they started to deteriorate. so, back in Lake Michigan.
> Some locations are slower and touchier than others.
> All are grown emersed.
> Bill


I don't have access to Lake Michigan water... (


----------

